# Martin Leapord



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

*Martin Leopard*

Hi, all of our family have a long history of only shooting Martins & yesty I had the Leopard shown to me online as a substitute to the Martin I'm after. I wouldn't touch it, full stop. The a to a is like 29" which makes it smaller than our 10yr olds Tiger which is 31". I pick up the Tiger & automatically think 'toy' but ok for a kid still growing. Even the cams on the Leopard look like rinky-dink toy manufacture. YUK!!!!!!
My idea of a womans bow isn't what Martin are thinking BUT I SURE AS HELL WISH THEY WOULD!!!!!!! IF READING THIS MARTIN - TAKE A HUGE HINT!!!!! As a woman, I don't want a bow that is similar to a kiddies. I am looking buy my 2nd bow right now, even had to get hubby to build the latest one from parts - but my idea of a womans bow is a Martin Tigress with Elite limbs, not parallels or mags. Why they stopped making it this yr eludes me (probably because I can finally afford to get one for me!). Lightweight medium riser with decent size limbs with a variety of colours other than black, camo or navy blue.
We even got in touch with Joel & the factory has none. I have the choice of another Martin Phantom rebuild with Elite limbs etc or waiting for what could be months/ages/donkeys!! for one to show on the classifieds. Either way, I know one thing...I won't be buying a Leopard!!! :fuming:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol, ya probably should have asked BEFORE you ordered it.

Personally, I won't buy a bow until I can get my hands on it and try it on for size.


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

*Martin Leopard*

Don't get me wrong. Martin do make very good bows otherwise we wouldn't shoot them. It just seems that the limbs lately are all parallels or mags which is good for 3D or hunting but not for FITA - which is what we shoot. Yes there's the Martin Scepters with the Elite limbs but they're way too heavy for alot of women and also expensive. I just wish they still made a medium lightweight riser with the Elite or Mystic limbs for us FITA shooters. 

Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 40# leopard that I love!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Excuse the interruption ladies, I found this thread because I was on my weekly search for a tigress riser.

Fairy, what you said about a tigress with Elite limbs is EXACTLY what I built for my 15 year old daughter, and it came out GREAT!

06' Tigress Riser
01L Elite Limbs
Nitrous "A" Cams and X-Modules

It is a wonderful shooting bow now that I got the string and cable lengths worked out.. and it doesn't look like a kids bow! 









Since I have been unable to find a Left Hand Tigress Riser for my wife, I just ordered her a Martin Mystic w/ Elite Limbs and Furious-X Cams (spec for 40#)
You might want to consider looking at one, it's a great bow for short draw- lighter poundage but "serious" archers.


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandsquid, that Tigress bow looks terrific, good job! My Martin Phantom is the same build with last yr's Mystic/Elite limbs (check my album for pics). It shoots great but I find it a bit heavy with doing a full FITA round, short rounds fine but we have a big state FITA comp coming up in June so I'm desperately looking for one - which I just might be able to cancel 1 of 2 Tigress's required. (Fingers & toes crossed!) We looked at the Mystic elite & it still turns out about the same as the Phantom in weight though if all else fails - the LH Mystic will be the one I go for. 
My hubby wanted to know (currently asleep) what your daughters ata ended up being with the string length too. He's user name is Woody69. PM him if you could. Be much appreciated & thanks for posting that. Again, nice job!!Its nice to know others have the same opinion as us.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kinds words, It's been a labor of love to be sure! I'll get w/ hubby and give him the specs, I'll also post them here for general information. 

I'm currently building another one w/ a purple Tigress riser and using Furious-X cams. It should be done in a few weeks soon as I have time to order the long axle kit and make some more strings.

Do you need a Right or Left handed tigress?? 
I have a bead on a Left Handed Tigress (complete) in Camo, that can be stripped for the riser. I'll "split" the cost of it with you for the limbs, I always need low # limbs to keep my little girls happy.... PM me and well discuss it further.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Thanks for the kinds words, It's been a labor of love to be sure! I'll get w/ hubby and give him the specs, I'll also post them here for general information.
> 
> I'm currently building another one w/ a purple Tigress riser and using Furious-X cams. It should be done in a few weeks soon as I have time to order the long axle kit and make some more strings.
> 
> ...


Yes, she needs a left handed Tigress riser ! Your offer on stripping down the one you possibly have lined up sounds like it could be the way to go ??? :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I personally have not shot the Leopard but I'm sure it's a great starter bow. When I first started shooting I could barely pull back 25# and I started out with a Hoyt Rintec. Although I knew it wasn't going to be the bow I'd be shooting when I got a little more serious it was great for starters. I believe this is the same concept with the Leopard.

For a "more serious" women's bow (those of you looking) I'd suggest a Bengal for 3D/spots if you have a shorter draw length and a Mystic (with elite limbs) for spots. Both of these bows are definitely high class.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

flippin' fairy said:


> We looked at the Mystic elite & it still turns out about the same as the Phantom in weight though if all else fails - the LH Mystic will be the one I go for.



Just as an FYI on the LH Mystic, when we ordered Mrs.Squids last month we were told they had no LH Mystic risers on hand and it would be 3-week wait for the bow, that was 3 weeks ago and still no bow.

Mrs.Squid is quite happy with her 2006 ShadowCat/Elite/Nitrous-X (37#@27") but in NFAA she "only" shoots (12) 5 arrow ends for a total of 60 arrows at 20 yards, so there my be some differences in requirements and mass weight there. The only reason I'm getting her the Mystic is she deserves her very own "new bow". I cobbled together the ShadowCat from spare parts,(But that did not stop her from taking State Champion in Woman's Freestyle ;-)


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Just as an FYI on the LH Mystic, when we ordered Mrs.Squids last month we were told they had no LH Mystic risers on hand and it would be 3-week wait for the bow, that was 3 weeks ago and still no bow.
> 
> Mrs.Squid is quite happy with her 2006 ShadowCat/Elite/Nitrous-X (37#@27") but in NFAA she "only" shoots (12) 5 arrow ends for a total of 60 arrows at 20 yards, so there my be some differences in requirements and mass weight there. The only reason I'm getting her the Mystic is she deserves her very own "new bow". I cobbled together the ShadowCat from spare parts,(But that did not stop her from taking State Champion in Woman's Freestyle ;-)


Congratulations to your wife on winning the state championship !!! :darkbeer:

When we shoot a full FITA we shoot 144 arrows in one day, for women it's 36 arrows at 70m (6 ends of 6 arrows) 36 arrows at 60m (6 ends of 6 arrows) 36 arrows at 50m (6 ends of 6 arrows) and 36 arrows at 30m (6 ends of 6 arrows).

The least amount of arrows we shoot is 90 arrows when we do a FITA 900 round, she seems to be able to manage that ok, but the weight of the bow is a little to much for her on the bigger shoots.

Woody


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Nothing Wrong*

There is nothing wrong with the Leopard.
We sell a ton of them. 
Most popular with ladies and teens.

Perfect for a beginner bow, good price, good specs. 

you did good getting it for her. It's easy to shoot. 
She'll love it.


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Leopard and I like it. It's a good bow to me and it works well. What I really like is that when you pull back to full draw, it has a nice stop so it isn't easy to accidentally let go.


----------



## uvambo (Dec 29, 2003)

*Well my Leopard Rocks!*

I have been shooting my Leopard for over a year now and i love it, I like that it is light and quiet and so smooth. In fact this winter was the first year for me to shoot indoors, and just last thursday i shot my first 300 with 43x's. Just because it is short axle to axle does not mean its a kids bow,. infact in my opinion it is nothing like the Tiger. and i would know first hand I use to work in the bow shop at Martin Archery. :shade: So I do think your wife will absolutely love it! I am very excited for her


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Smoooooth fast and light mass and draw perfectly describe the Martin Leopard!

While waiting to find another Tigress riser, I rebuilt a Leopard for my littlest girl (8 years old) to shoot. 

It started out as 35-50# and F-5(25") module in mini M cam. 

I swapped the 4M Super Magnum limbs for 01L Magnums and put a F-1 module in it. 

All this which pushed the brace height out a bit more than I would have normally liked, but after having her shoot it, we would not change a thing!!! All I can say is WOW is this a sweet little bow! Her first 5 arrows out of it were XX554, at 10 yards, with no sight or peep. (Granted some of that is her shooting skills (State Champion, Female, Cub) but I think a lot of it is the bow. Her comments was "I'm not fighting to keep it on the target like I do with the Parker". We have not crono'd it yet, but at 20# it spits arrows out WAY faster than her Parker SideKick at the same draw weight. She'll be shooting it in the Cub Female Bare Bow at nationals next year, h&ll-bent on taking the National record.

I am very interested in putting it on the bow scale and setting teh D.W. to the same # as the Parker SideKick and comparing the F.P.S.


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes we're going to have to swap the limbs we just bought on a Leopard for the youngest daughter too...along with the limbs on the Mystic I got as well. Sheesh! Shopping is never done! LOL. :teeth:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

flippin' fairy said:


> Yes we're going to have to swap the limbs we just bought on a Leopard for the youngest daughter too...along with the limbs on the Mystic I got as well. Sheesh! Shopping is never done! LOL. :teeth:


I'll get you the final specs how our daughters' leopard came out whne I get home to measure everything and scale it and run it through the crono.


----------



## dvandever (Mar 16, 2009)

Have you looked at the Martin Mystic that has elite limbs, (very nice shooting bow) it has a great range in draw lenths. The Leopard is a very nice bow Sharmene Nugent shoots it. Martin is also offering the pink camo to the general public. Not just for Mrs Nug anymore!!! So the bows in the Martin line are for both men and women. For us women though our shorter draw length gets in the way. But, if you are truely wanting something with elite limbs take a look at the Mystic. Happy hunting and shooting!!!


----------



## dvandever (Mar 16, 2009)

The Leopard is a nice bow. It's now offered in the pink camo that Sharmene Nugent has on hers. The bow has a nice overall weight to it too.


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

dvandever said:


> Have you looked at the Martin Mystic that has elite limbs, (very nice shooting bow) it has a great range in draw lenths. The Leopard is a very nice bow Sharmene Nugent shoots it. Martin is also offering the pink camo to the general public. Not just for Mrs Nug anymore!!! So the bows in the Martin line are for both men and women. For us women though our shorter draw length gets in the way. But, if you are truely wanting something with elite limbs take a look at the Mystic. Happy hunting and shooting!!!



Thanks for that & yes I did buy a Mystic just a few days ago in the classifieds. I keep looking at the piccy & drool - mmmm platinum. Can't wait for shipping!!

As for the Leopard I bought, that was for the youngest daughter. She's happy with it & though camo at present, when it arrives will be powder coated on riser for her though we're changing the limbs on both bows for poundage.

Anyway, I'm heading back to bed. Had fa sleep. Cyas.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

We have a Martin Leopard in our Test Flights, and some of our clients love the grip and the feel of the bow, the draw is nice. Good luck!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

SLG2 said:


> We have a Martin Leopard in our Test Flights, and some of our clients love the grip and the feel of the bow, the draw is nice. Good luck!


Hey Karen, 
what was that small recurve you had at the test flight?

All of us "honorary girls" are proudly wearing out SLG tee shirts every chance we get. We were discussing it (with a bunch old ladies) and they suggested it should read:
"SHOOT LIKE A GIRL 
(if you can)"


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

The Leopard re-build specs.....

Started with 4M, 13" Magnum limbs weight range was 35#-50# 
(much too high for a 8 year old girl)
Brace height: 29 3/4" 
Axle To Axle:7"


Ended up with: 0M 14" Magnum limbs, weight range is now 20# to 35# 
(Currently set a 22.5# with 4 turns out of the limb bolt w/ an F-1 Module for 22" Draw length) 
Brace height: 7.25"
Axle To Axle: 30"

Shoot String 79.5"
Ctrl Cable: 32"


----------

